# My Skye has Arrived!



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

After more than a month of waiting and fretting trying to get everything organized long distance, my new girl arrived bright (okay...not so bright as it was foggy and misty) and early Monday morning!!!


----------



## afatgirlafathorse (Feb 21, 2012)

huzzah!


----------



## callidorre (Dec 7, 2011)

Congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks y'all! I'm currently laying on the cement wall of an old stock tank using a halter and lead rope as a pillow watching my girl and the rest of the herd grazing contentedly. Could there be anything better than this?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

congrats! very cute


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

DixieDarlin said:


> Thanks y'all! I'm currently laying on the cement wall of an old stock tank using a halter and lead rope as a pillow watching my girl and the rest of the herd grazing contentedly. Could there be anything better than this?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No there isn't!!!!!


----------



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

Roperchick said:


> congrats! very cute


Thanks! I think she may have been a circus pony in a past life...she's got tricks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

OMG~ Look at those fluffy ears! I want them! <3333333


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

CONGRATS! I havent heard the whole story.. did you recently buy her or something?


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Dixie Nice horse I love her color What is her breed? 
congratulations


----------



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

Country Woman said:


> Hi Dixie Nice horse I love her color What is her breed?
> congratulations


Hey CW! It's great to have you back  Skye is an 8 year old Walking Horse. My mom found her for me after I realized that nothing I could do was gonna make Nala into the horse I needed. I gave Nala to a girl who needed a pasture mate for her QH mare and quite frankly is younger and has a lot less on her plate than I do 

So, Nala is in a great place and Skye is an absolute dream. I've had her just over a week now and have only gotten to ride once due to weather and the fact that my hubby left for a business trip the day after she arrived and I promised that I wouldn't ride her for the first time while he was on the other side of the country 

I'm going out this afternoon after the kids are settled in and ride again


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice to hear an update with your new horse Skye 
I love that name


----------



## Birdz (Oct 13, 2012)

YAY how exciting!!!!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Congrats, hope she works out well for you.


----------



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

It's just a few days short of a month since my beautiful girl arrived from North Carolina. I named her Skye based on a picture because she sorely needed a name change. The people my I bought her from called her Spade... After she got settled up here and her personality started to emerge it became apparent that the name Skye wasn't a good fit...she's far too silly to be a Skye So, today it became official...she is now Bonnie Jean


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice name for a pretty horse. Happy Trails!


----------

